# TiVo Roamio QWERTY Remote Coming Soon?



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-08/tivo-roamio-qwerty-remote-coming-soon/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cool. :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Sure hope it works for my Mini, assuming that accidental Amazon app release is the read deal and coming soon...


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

So it's the Slide with a re-engineered keyboard and two button changes!!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I hope it has the same weight. I also wonder if it will be the size of the original Slide or the size of the new Roamio remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It looks to be about the size of the new Roamio remote. I've got my slide sitting in front of me and it looks a bit more compressed.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Makes sense since otherwise the letters would be too small with the control pad.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

This is great news- since the Slide was one of the best product designs TiVo ever accomplished.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll take at least 2 please ...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Looks great.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

According to the article at Zatz it's not confirmed that the keys are backlit. I use three slide remotes and without the backlighting the keyboard would be useless to me since there is not usually enough light for me to see the buttons. 

So hopefully there is backlighting for on the remote. If there is I will pick one up to use with the Roamio. And continue to use Slide remotes with my two Minis. Then I'll take my third Slide to my GFs house to use with one of her S3 TiVos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do the Slide remotes work with the S3? I thought they only worked with Premieres.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Still using my Harmony remote with the Roamio. I don't see any advantage in switching.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Still using my Harmony remote with the Roamio. I don't see any advantage in switching.


"Harmony" is a brand lineup, not a model. So it is impossible to know what you are comparing with. But here are the main features of the Slide:

* The Slide's response time with BluTooth is much faster than an IR remote.
* RF means aiming is never an issue, although it has IR *also*
* QWERTY keyboard with second nav set
* Standard (excellent) TiVo peanut button layout
* Hard keys (instead of mushy rubber)
* Backlit main buttons and keyboard
* Some buttons learnable
* Superb battery life (like over a year) even in use several hours every day


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> According to the article at Zatz it's not confirmed that the keys are backlit.


Nothing at all is confirmed. All we've got is that lone image.  The TiVo button looks different than the Roamio remotes, more translucent. That kinda sorta indicates a backlight could be present...?


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Now if someone can scoop the availability date!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Do the Slide remotes work with the S3? I thought they only worked with Premieres.


I don't know.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1788


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> "Harmony" is a brand lineup, not a model. So it is impossible to know what you are comparing with. But here are the main features of the Slide:
> 
> * The Slide's response time with BluTooth is much faster than an IR remote.
> * RF means aiming is never an issue, although it has IR *also*
> ...


Using a Harmony Smart Control remote which most of the above features and many, many more.

I'm very familiar with the slide remote concept. I bought 2 of the previous ones days after they were available and both developed the glitches described in this thread after the 90 day warranty. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463987
Once bitten, twice shy.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Using a Harmony Smart Control remote which most of the above features and many, many more.


Eeew, that is mostly based on a phone. No thanks- blech. Power button every time. Hard to hold. No tactical feedback. I can do that now with several different Android programs and hate them all. I want a real remote. And their included remote doesn't look as nice and has no keyboard. I am sure I would like the Slide better.



> I'm very familiar with the slide remote concept. I bought 2 of the previous ones days after they were available and both developed the glitches described in this thread after the 90 day warranty. .


Oh, I am also quite familiar with the Slide glitching. It ruined my first Slide (also out of warranty, of course). And now my second one is just starting to do it. And it is not just a loose ribbon cable. It is the one critical flaw with the Slide- reliability. I hope that is fixed in the "new" "Slide" coming out.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Do the Slide remotes work with the S3? I thought they only worked with Premieres.


I originally bought my Slide when I had only a TiVo HD (S3), so they do indeed work there. Upon getting a Premiere XL, I use the Slide with it and the newer remote is in the wife's hands with the HD.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> Eeew, that is mostly based on a phone. No thanks- blech. Power button every time. Hard to hold. No tactical feedback. I can do that now with several different Android programs and hate them all. I want a real remote. And their included remote doesn't look as nice and has no keyboard. I am sure I would like the Slide better.


The Smart Control physical remote feels much better in my hand than any other remote I've used. I'm very impressed by its design and use that physical remote 80% of the time. A keyboard on the Smart Control app is a most requested feature because we know how often we want to search for content. Until they add it, I'll continue to use the mobile apps with keyboards -- TiVo, Roku, & Apple TV.


> Oh, I am also quite familiar with the Slide glitching. It ruined my first Slide (also out of warranty, of course). And now my second one is just starting to do it. And it is not just a loose ribbon cable. It is the one critical flaw with the Slide- reliability. I hope that is fixed in the "new" "Slide" coming out.


I "fixed" one of my slides so many times that the parts broke. I still have one glitchy one. I'd consider another Slide if it came with a 1 year warranty and an optional extended warranty. Since I paid full price for my Slides directly from them, I was disappointed that TiVo didn't offer me a replacement at a reduced price.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm still eagerly awaiting this remote - when it's available, I'm in for two...


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll look for one in my Christmas stocking if it's available by then.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I wonder how the RF pairing will be accomplished... since that's pretty much guaranteed to need to take place.

I would consider getting one of these and moving the existing remote to a location with a Mini. It's surprising to me that the Mini remote does not have the "back" button that is clearly going to be needed moving forward for apps like Netflix.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> I would consider getting one of these and moving the existing remote to a location with a Mini. It's surprising to me that the Mini remote does not have the "back" button that is clearly going to be needed moving forward for apps like Netflix.


 FWIW for TiVo remotes without the "Back" button the "B" button acts like the "Back" button on the Roamio, at least for the Mini and YouTube app (and maybe the Netflix app too).


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

I think the 8 second replay button does too, at least in youtube. I meant to test this vs. the back button on the new remote but forgot... anyone else tried 8 second replay for back?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

swerver said:


> I think the 8 second replay button does too, at least in youtube. I meant to test this vs. the back button on the new remote but forgot... anyone else tried 8 second replay for back?


 Yup, I think that works for YouTube.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I wonder how the RF pairing will be accomplished... since that's pretty much guaranteed to need to take place.
> 
> I would consider getting one of these and moving the existing remote to a location with a Mini. It's surprising to me that the Mini remote does not have the "back" button that is clearly going to be needed moving forward for apps like Netflix.


I use the Zoom button on my slide remotes for "back". At least i know it works in the youtube app which is where I have been using it.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> FWIW for TiVo remotes without the "Back" button the "B" button acts like the "Back" button on the Roamio, at least for the Mini and YouTube app (and maybe the Netflix app too).


That's good info, thanks.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> That's good info, thanks.


 Hmm. Trying it just now on my Mini the "skip back" button now acts like "back" and the "B" button does nothing, so looks like it changed in one of the recent updates. I actually like this way better since it is more intuitive and matches the icon displayed in YouTube.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

They need to map one of the buttons on older remotes to do the equivalent of the back button in apps like Netflix. Annoying.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> They need to map one of the buttons on older remotes to do the equivalent of the back button in apps like Netflix. Annoying.


They have. On my Slide remote it is the ZOOM button.

On my S3 remote it is the Aspect Ratio Button.

EDIT: On my S2 remote the PiP button is the "back" function.

And again on my S4 IR remote, the Zoom button is used as "back"

These all work for me as the "back" button in the Netflix and the Youtube apps.

And what all these buttons have in common with the Roamio remote is that each button that is used as "back" is in the same location on the remote as the "back" button is on the Roamio remote.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jmpage2 said:


> I wonder how the RF pairing will be accomplished... since that's pretty much guaranteed to need to take place.
> 
> I would consider getting one of these and moving the existing remote to a location with a Mini. It's surprising to me that the Mini remote does not have the "back" button that is clearly going to be needed moving forward for apps like Netflix.


http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719



> To pair a different remote to your DVR
> 
> You can control the Roamio Series DVR with a different remote or transfer the remote to another DVR by performing these steps:
> Prepare the DVR for pairing:
> ...


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome info, thanks!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I wanted one of these for the longest time until I realized I didn't really need it.

With all their pushing of the mobile app, you can connect THAT to your TiVo, and type from there. Keyboard is much larger, too.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Joe Siegler said:


> I wanted one of these for the longest time until I realized I didn't really need it.
> 
> With all their pushing of the mobile app, you can connect THAT to your TiVo, and type from there. Keyboard is much larger, too.


Tablet/phone is usually a PITA. It needs to be available, charged, have to possibly unlock it, launch the app or switch to it, possibly wait for it to load/connect, possibly select WHICH TiVo, get into the right mode, etc.

With the Slide remote- it is always right there, since you use it constantly anyway. Battery life is like a YEAR. Just slide it open and type on a physical keyboard. Couldn't be faster, easier, or mode convenient.

Now, if you were doing a lot of searching and texting and such, it might be worth the effort/ordeal to use a tablet or phone, but I find for quick stuff, nothing can touch the convenience of the Slide.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Tablet/phone is usually a PITA. It needs to be available, charged, have to possibly unlock it, launch the app or switch to it, possibly wait for it to load/connect, possibly select WHICH TiVo, get into the right mode, etc.
> 
> With the Slide remote- it is always right there, since you use it constantly anyway. Battery life is like a YEAR. Just slide it open and type on a physical keyboard. Couldn't be faster, easier, or mode convenient.
> 
> Now, if you were doing a lot of searching and texting and such, it might be worth the effort/ordeal to use a tablet or phone, but I find for quick stuff, nothing can touch the convenience of the Slide.


100% agree with the above. This sums up my opinion perfectly.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Is it just me, or is it true that I can't type in the youtube app anymore? The search screen just has a long line of the whole alphabet but my keyboard doesn't work with it???


----------

